# Photoshop cs2 twain import drivers



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

This is driving me freaking nuts. I recently did an HDD swap for a client on a dead drive for an intel based iMac (which is always fun tearing apart).

Anywho, I replaced the exact version of photoshop on his machine, 9.0 (cs2), and his OS is 10.6.8 (snow leopard).

He's used to be able to take his scanner (epson perfection 610) and directly import a scan into photoshop by opening photo cs2, selecting file, then import, then it would give his scanner model in the list (I'm assuming using the twain driver). Now, we haven't changed any software, or any versions, same OS version, same scanner, same photoshop version.

We installed CS2, then loaded the most up to date drivers for the scanner (twain driver included in the pack), but whenever we boot up cs2, import does not contain any scanner/twain options. 

Where to go from here?? AHHHH, CURSE YOU MAC!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you opened the System Preference and added the scanner that way, like for a printer?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not a Mac user so not familier with their OSs..

I had issues of the same nature aftre installing CS5 on a 64bit 6core PC running Windows 7.

It transpired that Adobe has decided not to support twain on the 64 bit version CS5 but I was able to find & use twain drivers for the 32 Bit version if CS5... This may or may not be linked to your issue but I throw it in for thought


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Good catch. The Mac also has the same 32 vs 64 bit issue, but it's usually limited to the OS and drivers, not software. But CS may be different in this regard.


----------

